# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  Potential Framework for Human Interaction Workflow

## olivier.deneux

Je cherche  savoir s'il n'existe pas des frameworks construits au dessus de WF pour implmenter un systeme de workflow accs sur des formulaires web. 

Notament pour pouvoir notifier automatiquement un utilisateur via un email avec un lien vers le formulaire quand l'activit dmarre, remplir le formulaire web et ensuite le soumettre pour continuer le droulement du workflow. Un peu comme le Windows Workflow Foundation Web Workflow Approvals Starter Kit. Si vous avez des pistes la dessus je suis preneur.

----------


## Benot Dion

Bonjour,

Hlas, il n'existe rien de tel pour le moment. Il va falloir dvelopper cela toi mme mais a ne me semble pas bien compliqu.

Pour la navigation entre les diffrentes pages d'un site, regarde autour de pageflow.

http://blogs.msdn.com/mwinkle/archiv...ow-sample.aspx

Bonne chance

----------

